# Rear suspension



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

Does anyone have any pictures or can tell me where the reinforcement brackets go on the rear of a manual transmission car (65 in this case). I'm dealing with a bastard 1971 rear currently in my 65. PY tech said to use the 64-66 reinforcement brackets regardless. Car currently has the boxed lower control arms with sway bar, but the original reinforcement brackets are long gone. Schematic in the book is to vague or I'm entirely too dense. Nothing seems to want to line up and/or hits the muffler.

Anyone have any experience with a post 67 rear in a pre-67 car? Better still, does anyone have a 65 rear??

Mike


----------

